# Counter Strike Source Crashing Problem



## Shifty06 (Jul 16, 2006)

Today I reinstalled hl2 with Counter Strike Source.. half life 2 works fine as well as all of my other counter strike games.. the problem is that when I'm joining a CSS server, about to the point where I join the game, my counter strike crashes to my destktop... This has only ever happened to me today after I reinstalled the game, I've had the game for quite awhile now and this has never happened before. 

It would be very much appreciated if someone could help me out with this.


----------



## Shifty06 (Jul 16, 2006)

I just tried re installing the game by deleting local content and reinstalling through steam.. and that didnt fix it at all.. so if anyone has any idea how to fix this that would be awesome =) =)


----------



## Shifty06 (Jul 16, 2006)

ok I managed to join a server but check this out!



WTF is going on!?!? help plz


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

hello m8 .
have you tried "Verifying game files "
CLICK HERE
let us know ...


----------



## Shifty06 (Jul 16, 2006)

ok i followed the directions on the site and ran the cache validating thing, and nothing happened, the window just closed.. i guess thats suppose to happen? anyways I tried running CS:S agian and it didnt work.

Its strange because everytime I join a server it always starts downloading something like "materials/decals/mani_admin_plugin" or something like that.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

ok m8 , when your connecting to a server some people have the mani admin plugin ...
this is normal and nothing to worry about .. 
its just an admin program from the people who own / manage the server .
mani admin plugin . google that ...


----------

